# Turning some spheres.



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Trying something new. Freehand spheres. Smallest is 2 1/4" and the largest is 4 1/2".


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! Make some custom bocce balls


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are cool....it's tough to do those free hand that well...my hats off to you sir


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those are really slick!! That was a major challenge I'm sure. Curious to your chucking technique. gb


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Spindle turn it as round as you can get it. Then cut it off and put it between 2 cup chucks. Continue to trim and rotate it until it is round.


----------

